# Canon ImageRunner 2830 ir2830 network scanning



## buildinganswers (Feb 11, 2009)

A client of mine has a Canon ImageRunner 2830. The device has been working fine as a network printer and scanner. I installed a new PC to replace on of their workstations and I now have to get the network scanning function to work on this new PC. Note: This network scanner was set up before I took over this account and the individual who initially set it up did not document how to do it or where the installation software is located.

A PC which is set up and working properly has Canon ScanGear Tool Version 2.00 installed. 

The IP address of the scanner/printer is 192.168.100.51

So, on the new PC (XP SP3/Windows Firewall disabled), I downloaded and installed the latest ScanGear Tool version 2.21. (I couldn't find version 2.00 anywhere on Canon's website.

After installing, I launch ScanGear tool. The Discover button does not find any scanners. So I attempt to manually enter the IP address. I hit the IP Address... button, enter that IP address and I get an error stating "The specified IP address is invalid, or a scanner is not connected to the specified IP address." Note: I can ping the IP address.

Here's a strange part of it: if i go over the network and navigate to the working client \\PCNAME\c$\Program Files\Canon\Network ScanGear and launch SgTool.exe, I can then discover the IP address and communicate with the scanner through that PC's install. 

How can I get the new PC to work with ScanGear? Any ideas?


----------

